# The 1 minute long workout.



## Trillionaire (Dec 13, 2017)

The 1 minute long workout.

 Here is an upper body muscle building workout that you may want to try.
 It takes less than a minute and you can do it anywhere.

 It is an isometric workout so you may want to do a normal
 workout once every 2 months or so.

Here it is.

Step 1. Flex your abdominals with moderate force for 2 seconds.

Step 2 Immediately put the bottom parts of your palms together 
with your hands just in front of your stomach your elbows at 
90 degrees and one palm facing up and the other palm facing
down.
   Immediately push the bottoms of the palms together with
   moderate force for 2 seconds.

Step 3 Immediately change the position of your palms so the 
  palm that was facing up is now facing down and the palm
  that was facing down is now facing up.
       Immediately push the bottoms of the palms together
  with moderate force for 2 seconds

Step 4. lmmediately repeat step 2 then immediately push the
     bottoms of the palms together with maximum force for 2
     seconds.
            Breathe out as you make the maximal effort.

Step 5. Immediately repeat step 3 then immediately push the 
      bottoms of the palms together with maximum force for 2
      seconds.
             Breathe out as you make the maximal effort.

Step 6. Immediately repeat step 4.

Step 7. Immediately repeat step 5.

Step 8. Immediately repeat step 4.

Step 9. Immediately repeat step 5.
That is it, the workout is complete.

You do the workout once a day, six days a week.

You may think that you should not train the same muscle on
 consecutive days but many Olympic weight lifters train the 
  same muscle twice a day six days a week and some of them
  have very good physiques.


----------



## Jaylaw84 (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm lost


----------

